# Power steering



## Danny mccollom (Sep 8, 2018)

I just purchased a 1989 John Deere 1050 with an aftermarket power steering kit I think it matches the description given online. It doesn't work I've pulled off the lines and tried it and no fluid comes out someone said there is a screen filter that is probably clogged but I can't find it. The tractor is nearly impossible to turn with a load in the bucket so any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Danny! Any info on the manufacturer of the kit? We have a few experts in the house that will come along soon enough.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Danny, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Please post a picture of the aftermarket kit that you think your system matches. 

If you see no fluid movement, and the fluid reservoir is full, then your pump is suspect.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

A picture of the steering cylinder is definitely needed. There are several options here. There were early and late designs. There's also factory and field installed kits. There is a flow divider block with flow valve and relief valve. There's a specific adjustment to the cylinder needed. Any seal leak in any of these will result in a no power steering issue. I usually reseal everything and make fresh adjustment to the system. It's not like your typical steering systems.


----------

